# If you were going to start a rescue?



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

What are the 10 most important things to know or that are needed to start a rescue.
My wife and I have both recently retired and have an overall goal of beginning a GSD rescue in our area. (MN)
We have started out by volunteering and fostering with a rescue in our area. I have gotten more involved in the entire adoption process, screening applications, home visits and coordinating meet and greets, etc.
We've also helped with a few transports and intakes.

This is a longer term goal, I know we're nowhere near ready to start yet. Part of our plan is to move from our current home to a small hobby farm set-up just so we have more room. (The hobby farm was always going to happen, with our without the dog rescue)

We want to spend more time working with the rescue, we're both learning a lot and have met a lot of great people and I know there are some very experienced rescue people on this forum and I'm hoping to pick up some good advice and "do this right the first time".

We've looked into what we need to do to obtain non-profit status and we're ready to move that direction, when the time comes. (I have a brother who started his career as a tax/business accountant and still works in the field) and we have some close friends that foster for a different rescue who are both attorneys. She's a business lawyer and he does criminal defense and they're all willing to help us out/volunteer.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow. That is fantastic. I fantasize about having a rescue and/or sanctuary some day. I'm sure you'll get some great advice. 

One thought I had is to recruit college interns to help work the rescue.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't have 10 right now but I would say #1 is a good insurance policy followed by a cheap lawyer to offer guidance on contracts and forms to become 501(c)3/non profit. Well, I guess #1 is cash but let's assume you have that!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not sure where to start or what to do in the rescue department but I want to say that you are on the right track and I love that you want to start your own rescue! I know how much you love your dogs and fosters and I think you will have a great rescue!

Thank you for wanting to do this and thank you for all the lives you will save!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am not sure where to start or what to do in the rescue department but I want to say that you are on the right track and I love that you want to start your own rescue! I know how much you love your dogs and fosters and I think you will have a great rescue!
> 
> Thank you for wanting to do this and thank you for all the lives you will save!


what she said


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> I don't have 10 right now but I would say #1 is a good insurance policy followed by a cheap lawyer to offer guidance on contracts and forms to become 501(c)3/non profit. Well, I guess #1 is cash but let's assume you have that!


I never have ENOUGH cash (it seems like), but I get what you mean. I think I've got the lawyer thing covered for now. She's preached the insurance thing as well, but I haven't really done a lot of research on that yet.
I want a place to run it out of, but don't want it to be a shelter based rescue. I think I want to go the foster route, I believe that's the best way. I'm hoping that we can find a place with some acreage so we have some options. I know that I don't want to have to rent space in a business complex, way too expensive for the square footage you get. 
The rescue we volunteer with now does this but they also have a vet clinic attached to them that they own/operate to help offset costs and it gives them access to treatment. They use MNSNAP for low cost spay/neuters. I figured we could do something similar and we could put up a small building/pole barn to help save the costs. I don't know about doing the vet thing but I'd be willing to look into it.
Our current vet is willing to work with us on some stuff, but her partner just retired and she's trying to find another vet to work with her. Right now she's running the entire practice on her own.

I know we're a little ways off yet, but I like to be as prepared for stuff as I can and I figure anything I can get going now is one less headache when the time comes. Plus, if something falls in our lap, I'd like to be ready to move on it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm gonna take Jamie's and add to it... imo.. these are some of the most important. I may be forgetting something more important..

In no specific order-
-Money
-Vets willing to work with you. If they're going to be charging you the same price as everyone else, you won't make it.
-An Attorney/Lawyer.
-Foster homes, and lots of 'em. That are screened and checked of course. Please don't make them spueter their pets if they're responsible. I got that all the time when Frag was intact and couldn't help out. (use best judgement there)
-Budget/limit. Don't get in over your head, you can't save them all from the start, but can build up to that point.
-Website. While it's easy to give a card out with your number, not everyone wants to bother you with silly questions when you've got better things to do anyway. This can show your adoption policies, fostering policies, pictures/bios of adoptable dogs, etc.
-seperate bank accounts for the rescue, for expenses and donations, etc.
-Patience. You're an ex cop... restrain your urge to shoot people.
-A whelping room. I'm sure you will take in more than 1 pregnant GSD in your time doing rescue. Not many foster homes will know how to take care of a whelping bitch or raise the pups and this will get put on you or no one in most cases. A seperate quiet room for the bitch will help ensure a stress-free delivery.
-Advertisment. You will spend money on this, and it will be worth it. Radio stations love featuring dogs & running segments. You will get more donations by FAR. Both physical and monetary.

GOOD LUCK RANDY. Do you want to make this a state-only thing, or a tri-state, region, etc. thing? I'd love to help out with anything I could from over here in little ole' Michigan.  I really want to open a small rescue some day as well, only thing stopping me right now is time and money.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I will send this around to people. There is a listing in this section on what to look for in a rescue that might help to get some good ideas. 

I am a happy volunteer, would not want to run my own group, but am happy for people who do and who want to have good systems. 

Having consistent policies and procedures, while viewing each dog and applicant as in individual is a great thing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Got an email back from a huge rescue supporter and very smart lady!

 1. You are going to be in the red. Even vets running rescues are in the red. There will be more veterinary costs than you ever thought possible, because rescue dogs are exposed to the worst possible hazards and have often been neglected, consequently having immune systems that can’t stand up to what’s thrown at them.
 2. Since you are going to be in the red, start small. Help a few dogs and see how it goes.
 3. Get an ARMS’ LENGTH Board of Directors who can act as your sanity check.
 4. Write everything down before you start – the Terms of Reference for your rescue, foster contracts, adoption guidelines, adoption contracts, procedures for doggy intake, everything. Then stick to your procedures.
 5. Do all the legal stuff before you start – get incorporated, get your non-profit status. It will give you credibility. Work on 501c3 status, because that will help with donation.
 6. Have clear rules for your volunteers and develop your negotiating skills without compromising your principles. Your focus should be on the dogs, not on squabbles among rescuers.
 7. Have clear lines of communication with your adopters and ensure they know what’s expected of them.
 8. Stand behind your dogs. That means being willing and able to enforce the terms of the adoption contract if necessary.
 9. Learn how to say “NO” and mean it.
 10. Give yourself some breathing space every now and then so you don’t burn out – the dogs need you to be well.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Great advice....those are getting printed and put in the file. 

Danielle - Got a website/host/e-mail server already lined up and it will be next to free. I have the set-up for my own server to do the hosting and e-mail domain and one of my closest friends is and IT genius. (We works as the Law Enforcement Information Services head at the County I worked for - we've been friends for almsot 30 years) I can already do most of what I need to do on my own so I don't think that will be a problem. I suck at designing web sites but I'll worry about getting that done later.
I know I'm not allowed to shoot people......but can I still choke them? 
I'd like to eventually go outside of MN, there just aren't as many GSD's here and I see SO many of them in other State, especially the south. We'd like to get to the point where we can pull them get them to fosters, etc. here. That's probably in the second phase of the plan because I know that involves a lot more coodination and transport. I think we'd get things going here at first and then move on to that.
Jean - AWESOME guide. I'm hoping not to get in over my head right away. That was one of the main reasons we've decided to volunteer for a while and get some experience.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm gonna take Jamie's and add to it... imo.. these are some of the most important. I may be forgetting something more important..
> 
> In no specific order-
> -Money
> ...


*Daniel has brought up many good points…made me think more about the business aspect of it. Here’s my two cents.*

*Donating money and/or providing free services to a non-profit organization is not only a tax write off but more importantly good PR and advertising for any professional/organization including Vets, Lawyers, Accountants, Insurance Agents, Marketing firms, Web Designers, Graphic Artists, Radio Stations, Newspapers, Pet Supply Stores, Local Clubs, Individual Philanthropists, etc. So in exchange for cash, as well as, free or discounted services you can offer potential “partners” the opportunity to be included in your Rescue’s “Contributor Section.” For that to be attractive, you will need a solid business and marketing plan with projected exposure including website hits. To obtain these projections contact other rescues and request their data. I was given this advice in a business class I took last year. You can find examples of effective business and marketing plans on the internet. Also, to show your plan to be in it for the long haul, you will need a Return on Investment Analysis. Not to show profit like as if you had investors but to show you’ve analyzed your ability to stay in business.*

*Like Daniel, I would also like to help you in any way you need. My background is in business development and marketing and I am willing to answer any questions or do any research required to help get you off the ground.*


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> *Daniel has brought up many good points…made me think more about the business aspect of it. Here’s my two cents.*
> 
> *Donating money and/or providing free services to a non-profit organization is not only a tax write off but more importantly good PR and advertising for any professional/organization including Vets, Lawyers, Accountants, Insurance Agents, Marketing firms, Web Designers, Graphic Artists, Radio Stations, Newspapers, Pet Supply Stores, Local Clubs, Individual Philanthropists, etc. So in exchange for cash, as well as, free or discounted services you can offer potential “partners” the opportunity to be included in your Rescue’s “Contributor Section.” For that to be attractive, you will need a solid business and marketing plan with projected exposure including website hits. To obtain these projections contact other rescues and request their data. I was given this advice in a business class I took last year. You can find examples of effective business and marketing plans on the internet. Also, to show your plan to be in it for the long haul, you will need a Return on Investment Analysis. Not to show profit like as if you had investors but to show you’ve analyzed your ability to stay in business.*
> 
> *Like Daniel, I would also like to help you in any way you need. My background is in business development and marketing and I am willing to answer any questions or do any research required to help get you off the ground.*


Thanks very much. I know that "running" a rescue involves a lot more than just the rescue part. The business end of it is my weakest point and I know that's where I'll need the most help. My brother also suggested starting out with a business plan so I'll have to get up to speed on that part of it. Expect me to pick your brain when I get stumped.....probably real soon.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> Thanks very much. I know that "running" a rescue involves a lot more than just the rescue part. The business end of it is my weakest point and I know that's where I'll need the most help. My brother also suggested starting out with a business plan so I'll have to get up to speed on that part of it. Expect me to pick your brain when I get stumped.....probably real soon.


 
The person who taught the business start up class I took last year said the most important thing in the success of a business is passion. You got that...the rest is gravy  

Pick my brain any time. It will be my pleasure. I'm not ready to even think about starting my own rescue yet so it would mean the world to me to help you with yours.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You need a good volunteer coordinator, or you need to learn to be one. Talent in marketing and sales is needed.

The VC recruits volunteers for everything from foster homes to web designers. Be a grant-writer, or find and recruit one. The VC should train all volunteers on policy, should send HUGE thank yous to donors and volunteers. Use websites like volunteermatch.org
Touch base with the local United Way agency.

You can learn about assistance for non-profits (like techsoup.org) that has nothing to do with dogs, but everything to do with maintaining a non-profit org.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Definitely look into some how to books about fundraising for non-profits. I am currently reading one that has great websites and information. "Effective Fundraising for Nonprofits. Real-World Strategies that Work." I got it off Amazon and it has some great advice in it. 
I also want to eventually start a rescue, although my dream is a bit more complicated and multi-faceted than a straight up breed rescue. Don't want to hijack and bore you all with the details though. 
Realize that there is a great amount of money out there and there are lots of ways to get people to donate, it is just a better of trial and error, finding the way to get them to donate.
Good luck Randy!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

gagsd said:


> You need a good volunteer coordinator, or you need to learn to be one. Talent in marketing and sales is needed.
> 
> The VC recruits volunteers for everything from foster homes to web designers. Be a grant-writer, or find and recruit one. The VC should train all volunteers on policy, should send HUGE thank yous to donors and volunteers. Use websites like volunteermatch.org
> Touch base with the local United Way agency.
> ...


Good to know. I can do some work with the volunteer coordinator at our rescue. Audrey is working with him and some others on a fundraiser event in August and there is always stuff to do.
I know he's crazy busy all the time, but has it pretty well together as far as being organized.
I'm sure I'll get some good tips from him. I like having the option of being available at any time right now since I'm retired.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

To Randy and Audrey,
I've nothing to add other than best wishes and sucess.

Except for DJEtzel's comment should be #1 THEN money.



> Patience. You're an ex cop... restrain your urge to shoot people.


That made me laugh.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> That made me laugh.


I know if I was trained to kill people, I'd have a hard time not using my skills... :crazy:


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> I know if I was trained to kill people, I'd have a hard time not using my skills... :crazy:


But you haven't seen me shoot. Maybe the safest place to be is directly in front of me.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Definitely look into some how to books about fundraising for non-profits. I am currently reading one that has great websites and information. "Effective Fundraising for Nonprofits. Real-World Strategies that Work." I got it off Amazon and it has some great advice in it.
> I also want to eventually start a rescue, although my dream is a bit more complicated and multi-faceted than a straight up breed rescue. Don't want to hijack and bore you all with the details though.
> Realize that there is a great amount of money out there and there are lots of ways to get people to donate, it is just a better of trial and error, finding the way to get them to donate.
> Good luck Randy!!!


Audrey has some experience and training in grant writing, but that is for government stuff from the Sheriff's Office.
I know a lot of the principles are the same and she's been working on funding/donations/money stuff.
I'm barely allowed to carry cash around here so I'll leave that kind of thing to her.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

CassandGunnar said:


> Audrey has some experience and training in grant writing, but that is for government stuff from the Sheriff's Office.
> I know a lot of the principles are the same and she's been working on funding/donations/money stuff.
> I'm barely allowed to carry cash around here so I'll leave that kind of thing to her.


Yep it's all the same! I figure the knowledge I am getting now working for the school will help when I get to start my own non-profit. Grant writing is a great skill to have, I wish I had some training in that!
So she handles the business end and you hold the gun?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Tons of good advice here!
If I may add from an adopters point of view:
Adopters are generally very appreciative of those that actually respond to calls/emails (which I'm sure you will have a TON of) even if your response is a giant NO.
Also, when it comes down to your policies, do be flexible. Like Danielle said, rescues that aren't flexible with their fosters/adopters can't always get all the help they need. As always, if an adopter or foster feels wrong, then there is no problem with declining them. But, if you feel the adopter would be great and they just have something out of the norm (like an intact pet or no fence) just hear them out first 
Good luck!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> But you haven't seen me shoot. Maybe the safest place to be is directly in front of me.


:rofl: That must be why you retired, huh!?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

djetzel said:


> i know if i was trained to kill people, i'd have a hard time not using my skills... :crazy:


lmbo


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Tbarrios333 said:


> Tons of good advice here!
> If I may add from an adopters point of view:
> Adopters are generally very appreciative of those that actually respond to calls/emails (which I'm sure you will have a TON of) even if your response is a giant NO.
> Also, when it comes down to your policies, do be flexible. Like Danielle said, rescues that aren't flexible with their fosters/adopters can't always get all the help they need. As always, if an adopter or foster feels wrong, then there is no problem with declining them. But, if you feel the adopter would be great and they just have something out of the norm (like an intact pet or no fence) just hear them out first
> Good luck!


Yes Yes Yes...I cannot agree with this more.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the things I've always had "a problem" with is the policies on intact pets in the home and on fenced yards. 
With the rescue we volunteer for, ALL dogs are spayed/neutered before they can go out to their permanent homes. I have been told that there are NO exceptions to that rule.
I can see not allowing fosters to have intact pets, but not adopters. That's just one of the many things we've been kicking around for policies. I have a full copy of the policies from our rescue and I have some ideas of my own as to policy/procedure changes. The animal part of things is pretty well set in our minds and how/what we're looking for and want to do.
It's the business end of things that is the struggle for us. Audrey is a whiz with some of the stuff, especially the policy/procedure items. (She has written several P & P manuals for the Sheriff's Office and has experience in technical writing as well) 
I've even spoken with someone from the SBA and they offer courses/training on setting up and operating a business and they also have assistance for non-profits. 
Once we get moving on the house/land issue, we can start to move forward on the rest of it.
With Audrey not at the County any longer and a flexible schedule, she wants to start looking into funding and setting up the business aspect of things.
I have a feeling that things will start to come together pretty quickly as soon as she really gets into it a bit.
That's why I waited to start this thread until we were closer. I know her and once she gets rolling on something like this, it'll come together pretty fast.
I guess I'm ok with that, we can get the ball rolling and if we only have one or two dogs in the system to begin with, we're still moving forward.

Thanks everyone for the information and support. Looking forward to hearing more from everyone.
I spent a few grueling hours this afternoon looking into setting up business plans/models and reading up on non-profit stuff. Better reading for bedtime, 'cause it sure made my eyelids heavy.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

CassandGunnar said:


> With the rescue we volunteer for, ALL dogs are spayed/neutered before they can go out to their permanent homes. I have been told that there are NO exceptions to that rule.


Oh yes, I can totally agree with that. Better safe than sorry I say.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's my 2 cents. 

Get good insurance. You may think you are capable and careful and you may well be. Get it for the other people in the organization or people visiting your rescue to adopt. Even the best of us (rescuers, evaluators and trainers) have been bite/nipped to some degree at least once...maybe more.

Your state may require a business plan-1, 5, 10, 15 year maybe? For both NY rescue's I was in from the founding we did this. It gives you a guide on where you want to be and goals. Quadrouple check for typos and anything that didn't get filled in yourself and have another do it too. Sending it back and forth for these little things can add months to your approval. First rescue- 2 typos & 9 months to approve. Second rescue-no typos & 3 months to approve.

After you get all of your state paperwork in for being a nonprofit, contact local shelters. Shelters like to hear you are going to be a nonprofit and are going about rescuing the right way. Some shelters may only release dogs to nonprofits with approved status or pending. Once you have established a relationship use their special event days to increase publicity via buying a booth (if it's cheap). Some rescue's get booths at county fairs. Many shelters will not release dogs period unless they are altered. So if a shelter like this contacts you then you may get a dog ready to go medically for free or low cost which saves some money for the sicker ones you get. Some of these shelter dogs are wonderful, they just aren't doing well in the shelter or the shelter wants to move them since they have a high kill rate or are overcrowded. 

If possible contact a university/community college business/economics professor to volunteer or find someone who has business management experience. If you get really lucky maybe they will use your rescue as a case study and make it really easy on you. You can only hope, doesn't hurt to ask.

Do your own research about business plans. Many times local colleges, county organizations or business alliances will run free or low cost seminars about starting your own business. Great place to get questions answered for really cheap, help navigate paperwork and maybe find a volunteer. 

Even though your heart wants to lead, keep your head. Research or call other breed rescue that have been around a long time (5-10+ years) besides GSD ones. Cat rescues are good too. Email is great, but talking is faster and you get instant feedback to your questions. Just have a notepad ready.

A great friend, GSD rescuer and brillant lady, Kathy Bronson (Cornell MBA and project leader for an international company) analyzed data from several successful animal rescues and calculated that you need to keep your number of highly adoptable dogs at around 80% of your total present dog population. This will allow a sufficient turnover/adoptions to meet costs and create a small renewing fund for those really expensive orthopedic/heartworm dogs. This is not counting donations or grants, just strict adoption fees verses average dog expenses (spay/neuter/shots/heartguard/frontline). It will also allow you have a steady turnover of foster homes available to take in dogs. We all want to take in the ones that break our hearts and need long term care, but if you have too many it stops you from saving so many more who could be adopted out and have happy endings in that time frame. Kathy had a 30 year business plan by the way.

Print out nicer business cards on your computer or look for freebies on the web that just offer shipping paid. Keep them with you at all times. You never know who you will meet. They don't need to be fancy, just professional. Some people just list, name, phone number, my rescue email, website, logo. In the beginning I left off titles since the organization was still evolving.

Create a simple low cost web page so people can find you. Examine what other animal rescues (of any kind) are doing and note what you like. It should be clean and easy to navigate. I should find the info I want in 2 clicks or less. No "cute" or annoying graphics that have nothing to do with your mission. It's messy and it takes longer for people to load your site. Keep it updated. Your site should not have a page that was last updated in 2008 and it's 2011 (minus adoption contract pdf's maybe).


Have someone outside of the rescue (preferably not direct family either) that you can vent to when things get tough that isn't emotionally involved or holds a stake in anything. You will need this cool head for advice or just to talk you down when your emotions run high.

Don't take things personally either. If you've been around the block long enough you know people do and say dumb things with the right intentions along with the wrong ones. Stay true to what you believe but keep an open mind and a thick skin.

Good luck, take it slow and be blessed in your new challenge.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Randy - Here are some "free" options for logo & printed materials

You can download Gimp for free and design your own logo and business cards, then go to vistaprint and have them printed for free. Using your logo, create your own letter head in Word. You can get free graphics and images for your logo and website by searching Creative Commons options on the internet.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Also, there are a lot of website options...but last night I saw a commercial for godaddy and they are offering a free webpage with domain name purchases.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Godaddy is AWFUL!
(speaking as the "webmaster" for my place of employment).


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> Also, there are a lot of website options...but last night I saw a commercial for godaddy and they are offering a free webpage with domain name purchases.


When I was talking to the volunteer coordinator, he also told me that our rescue uses service that does web hosting, e-mail, etc. for animal rescues. It's kind of a menu deal, it's pretty inexpensive, depending on what you think you need.

I love all the suggestions and ideas we've already gotten. I've got my legal pad all full of notes and outline stuff and I've been adding to it over the last couple of days.

Thanks so much.............keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Randy - I might have missed it but do you have a name picked out for the rescue?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Not yet......we've been kicking that around. Got a few ideas, but we haven't firmed up anything yet.
We weren't that far along until a few weeks ago when Audrey left the County and now we're kind of getting everything rolling.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We initially wanted Rocky Start Rescue, after the first dog we adopted together. He ended up being one of the best dogs I've ever had, found chained to a tree and severely beaten.
There is already a Rocky Start Rescue in Mondovi, WI.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> When I was talking to the volunteer coordinator, he also told me that our rescue uses service that does web hosting, e-mail, etc. for animal rescues. It's kind of a menu deal, it's pretty inexpensive, depending on what you think you need.


Thats totally cool. I wonder what else is out there specifically for rescues. Because I'm obsessed I think I'll google it.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> Thats totally cool. I wonder what else is out there specifically for rescues. Because I'm obsessed I think I'll google it.


I think it's rescuegroups.org or something like that.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hearty congrats and many well wishes to your up-coming rescue!

If you are interested, I would be happy to share all of our forms with you. Some of them can be down-loaded from our site, but others are for internal use and only available to the volunteers.

If you want me to print you off a set of everything - adoption contract, owner surrender forms, home visit forms, etc. please email me your snail mail address and I will get them to you. 

When we designed our forms, we tried hard to hit a happy medium between not enough info, and also not being too intrusive. One rescue actually had a 12 page application! Geesh! A good lawyer helped with our contract with all of the legalese!

All the best,

Lea


----------

